# Unterschiediche Partitionstabellen.

## Klaus Meier

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach dem optimalen Rettungsmedium, was vom USB Stick startet, habe dazu auch eine geniale Seite gefunden, wo es Windows (leider) Programme gibt, die dir jedes Image einer Distritbution bootfahig auf einen Stick kopieren. Es gibt dann aber für jede Distribution ein eigenes Programm. Für die Gentoo Live DVD ist auch eins dabei. Bei der soll es aber auch einfach mit dd gehen.

Aber jetzt zu dem Problem, es werden Partitionstabellen erzeugt, die dann von anderen Distributionen aus nicht mehr erkannt werden. Wenn ich das jetzt recht im Kopf habe, hat mir die Gparted CD eine Partitionstabelle erzeugt, die dann von der Partiton Magic CD nicht mehr gelessen werden konnte und von Gentoo dann auch nicht. Starten konnte ich das System aber. Mit testdisk konnte es wieder gerade gebügelt werden.

Oder eben Mint installiert, alles läuft super, kann sogar Gentoo starten, aber Gentoo erkennt keine Partitonstabelle. Einmal testdisk gemacht, unter Gentoo alles OK, aber Mint startet nicht mehr. Irgend jemand eine Idee?

Und der Link ist folgender: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/

----------

## Necoro

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Aber jetzt zu dem Problem, es werden Partitionstabellen erzeugt, die dann von anderen Distributionen aus nicht mehr erkannt werden.

 

Wie wollen die denn das vollbringen  :Shocked:  ?

----------

## Josef.95

Alles was mit einer via "testdisk" verifizierten Partitionstabelle nicht klarkommt sollte man eher nicht nutzen...   :Wink: 

----------

## moben

So wie ich das oben deute hättest du sowas gern für Linux?

emerge -av sys-boot/unetbootin

 -> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net

klappte bisher problemlos bei mir...

zu den partitionstabellen.... ich würd sagen dein system hat sonst n problem^^^^^ z.b. das du den support für das filesystem (das meinst du doch eigentlich oder?) nicht im kernel hast oÄ

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nö, es funktioniert ja sonst alles.

Also jetzt noch mal ein Beispiel ganz ausführlich: Ich hab mir Mint installiert und mit dem Installer etwas an der Platte geändert. Alles soweit OK, Mint läuft und Gentoo auch. 

Mache ich dann unter Gentoo ein cfdisk /dev/sda, dann sagt es mir, es währe keine Partitionstabelle da. Und gparted zeigt mir auch keine an. Aber es funktioniert alles. Starte ich dann testdisk, dann ist alles wieder ok. Das Gleiche mit den LiveCDs von Gparted und Partition Magic. Gparted:NOK, PartitionMagic OK.

Und es sind immer die gleichen Anwendungen, mit denen ich es mache, ich vermute, dass es am Kernel oder da an irgendwelche Einstellungen liegt. PartedMagic hat ja auch schon den 2.6.32, der Rest etwas Älteres.

----------

